# OTEK Negative Film and Image Scanner



## driller (Dec 15, 2008)

I have an OTECK Image Scanner including Photo Impression 6 Software.
I am running this on an ASUS Laptop X51 L Series and using Windows XP.
The driver has been loaded however I get the following issues. 
1) When scanning a negative, the actual scan is continually adjusting causing a "Hit and Miss" when attempting to take the snapshot.
2) When the scanner is plugged in and scanning, the power light on the unit stays "RED" but you can still hit the copy button and it will take a scan, albeit a moving one.
Is this the way the unit operates? or have I done something wrong somwhere?


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Presumably from Deals Direct. I'd be contacting them.... and good luck with that.


----------



## driller (Dec 15, 2008)

Pop Picker, Thanks, I'll let you know how I go.


----------



## Lileth (Jan 3, 2009)

I am using a Sony Vaio with Windows XP Pro. Trouble also with the Otek Film scanner from Deals Direct. The disc loads the software, but then the hardware cannot be found. Same problem as others. I suggest if we get nowhere with a phonecall to return the scanner that we start a class action against Deals Direct. And I thought I could finally save all our slides!!


----------



## driller (Dec 15, 2008)

Lileth,
I e-mailed Deals Direct with my complaint, (And I included PopPickers comments as well) on or around the 20th of December. Todate, I have not had a response from Deals Direct. I am assuming that perhaps their first day back at work is today, (5th Jan) which is generous of me. If I have not received anything from them today, I will try a more direct approach. Let me know how you go if you contact them by phone. I couldn't find a number for them. I to have a lot of slides, that I want to save. Pity isn't it.


----------



## Lileth (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for your reponse. Regarding phoning, Deals Direct do not post a phone number! They say they can only be contacted by email or direct messaging (which on Satuday said 'Back in 5 minute' but they were'nt!) so I left a message, and received an email saying they would contact me 'later' ?! So far nothing so I will try again. will keep you psted and thanks for keeping me informed also.


----------



## leader (Jan 6, 2009)

Driller, Have Otek Neg & Slide scanner. Had strife getting it recognised although had the driver loaded. Started swapping it around USB ports. (you may be using the wrong type of USB port). Found the right one. Works like a beauty now. Real quick scanning my shed full of slides via "My Computer"(Windows XP)
then click on the hardware, OVT scanner, wack the slide holder (with slides in) the scanner, click "take a new picture" and then save them where you want. Found it real quick and easy. Mind you, I was nearly going to go burko at Deals Direct until I mentally questioned my understanding of the USB ports. I still do not understand it but hey, it works..cheers


----------



## leader (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry Driller. I guess that post of mine should have been for Lileth. cheers


----------



## driller (Dec 15, 2008)

Leader, (and Lileth)
Thank you both for your posts. I have switched the USB's around, but maybe I need to give it another shot. I did get a response from Deals Direct though, and below is what they said. Lileth, if you are still having problems, then you might like to call the number. Let me know how you go.

Regards,
Driller.

_Hi,

Thanks for your email, I am sorry to learn of the problems with this item. Our supplier Ozical provides full warranty support for their items. For all 
troubleshooting and warranty enquiries please call 02-95870186.

In the meantime, please let me know if there's anything else I can help with.
Regards,

Gloria

DealsDirect.com.au ®
_


----------

